# Am I The Only Crazy One?



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

Am I the only crazy person who test tastes the 'real' fruit/cheese treats that I give my rats? And the weird thing is... that the Sunburst Fruit and Stick for birds actually taste kind of good! I feel so odd even typing this but hopefully someone else does the same thing I do!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't feed any commercial treats because they usualy have dyes in them. Back before I became obsessed with nutrition and what's really in food I would always taste my animals foods.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Same here, I've tasted my dog's food, my ferrets' food, and my rats' food. Though with rats, I usually end up munching on whatever I feed them, especially the gerber puffs and baby food. And the yogies, too. I don't feed yogies now but back when I had guinea pigs, I'd used get yogies for them and I'd always end up eating them, too.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

yogies are so good! my mom bought them for my rabbit, not knowing that rabbits can't have them, and i tasted one and ended up eating them, lol. i also taste the gerber puffs. i think thats it though. most of the treats i give my rats are table scraps.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol I do not taste my ferrets or my cats or my snake's food... I'd be sick.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah you feed raw, right? I've always wanted to switch my two ferrets to raw, but with me going off to college in a few years I don't think I can trust anyone (my mom) to know how to feed them. I just try to feed them the best quality kibble I can.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

BlackBirdSeesYou said:


> Yeah you feed raw, right? I've always wanted to switch my two ferrets to raw, but with me going off to college in a few years I don't think I can trust anyone (my mom) to know how to feed them. I just try to feed them the best quality kibble I can.


Yes. I feed a mix of raw meat and whole prey. Kibble causes health problems with ferrets, but I do understand. I'll have to find a special pet sitter for when I'm out of town. I know my mom wouldn't agree to feeding them.


----------



## templet0n (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't feed my rats any commercial treats, but when I was younger I would always share one of the Milkbone dog biscuits with our dogs. I remember really liking them and getting down on all fours and pretending I was a dog with them... Now that I think about it I pretended like I was an animal a lot with my pets, lol!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Me too! I used to ask my mom to get the Scooby Doo snacks so I could pretend I was a dog getting a snack. ;D


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

templet0n said:


> I don't feed my rats any commercial treats, but when I was younger I would always share one of the Milkbone dog biscuits with our dogs. I remember really liking them and getting down on all fours and pretending I was a dog with them... Now that I think about it I pretended like I was an animal a lot with my pets, lol!


I did the same thing. Lol I used to upset my grandma so much because "people were going to think something was wrong with me" and she would tell my parents that they needed to force me to play with dolls so I'd stop acting like an animal.


----------



## templet0n (Nov 18, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I did the same thing. Lol I used to upset my grandma so much because "people were going to think something was wrong with me" and she would tell my parents that they needed to force me to play with dolls so I'd stop acting like an animal.


Haha, thankfully mine never did that- maybe because I didn't really have any "dolls". I just used to play with dinosaur toys and use whatever dolls people gave me as "food" for the dinos. I would also have "T-rex mode", "Velociraptor mode" and "Godzilla mode" where I would hunch over and hold my arms like a dinosaur. And, if I was a raptor I would hold my big toe up like a velociraptors claw. Thankfully I grew out of that, but now when I get nervous I hold my arms in that same position and play with my fingers.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I never had any dolls either. Only animals.


----------



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

I lost weight off dog treats. LOL. I was a GM for a Petco in Dallas. I would taste the treats at the treat bar. Come to find out, they have less calories and less fat then people cookies. Next time you go, try the cookies that look like oreo's. They are delicious. I just got my beautiful rats so I haven't had time to try their foods yet.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I wouldn't eat any pet food now that I know what goes in a lot of it.. Its quite horrific :\


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

You're not crazy! When I switched my rats to oxbow , thy really seemed to like the stuff! I checked out the ingredients and was like "hmmm this is a lot of what I eat meself!" And tasted one. Wasn't so bad  I wanna make sure I'm not giving them anythig nasty tasting, cause if I had to eat something yucky every day, I wouldn't be a happy camper. 

I've also tasted dog biscuits. I gotta say, that stuff is bland! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

While I can't say I ever tried dog or cat treats or food as a kid (that I remember), on the note of acting like an animal as a kid, I did some pretty weird stuff too. I used to beg my mom for those nylabone rubber bones and chew on them constantly. Which she was fine with until I started trying to chew them in the grocery store or at school. So I started carrying sticks around in my mouth while me and my friends played "balto" (the animated movie had just come out) but it always freaked my teachers out to see me running around on all fours with a stick in my mouth so of course my parents got a call haha
But my parents never seemed to mind me prancing around the yard with a loop of rope in my mouth, hopping over hand made jumps pretending to be a horse when I was 7 though, So I figured it was normal, until I found out it wasn't.
Wow, never thought I'd admit to any of that. That's a weird weight off my shoulders hahaha


----------



## Serinidia (Jan 16, 2014)

So happy to see I'm not the only one! I tend to make my dog peanut butter biscuits from scratch and they actually seem a lot healthier than what I used to eat. I'm on the Paleo Diet now which means no processed foods. Or anything not found in caveman times. I once bought a cheese chew that was wooden and claimed to taste of cheese. They lied... so I ended up drying out some chedder cheese. Which made it hard and give to my rats to chew on in moderation.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope, you aren't the only one. I have taste-tested nearly all of my pet food out of curiosity (and some of it really wasn't that bad!)


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I always say if you wouldn't eat it don't feed it to the animals


----------



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll go record and say that the Kaytee Fiesta blueberry yogurt chips smell absolutely delicious. I'm jealous of my rats when I give them! I speculate that it's only a matter if time before I pop one in my mouth to try them out... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I try everything my girls eat, normally if it tastes bad to me it does for them too and they wont touch it


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't eat the dry food I give Pacha but for her treats I just give her fresh fruits and veggies. This morning it was cucumber and organic carrots  She went nuts over the cucumber!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I used to feed my rats the stuff I eat and I still sort of do. I always taste my rats treats and they are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I make my own ratty treats and I taste those too, their yummy also. I sometimes still bye rat treats and taste them. I do like all of them mostly but I try to save them for my rats. Don't worry, your not crazy.;D


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Cannot say I've ever felt the need to eat my pets food. Since lots of mine have fruit or veggie treats or I make treats for the dogs I have tastes those of course.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

The Native Earth I feed my rats smells so good, I've never tried it, but I really want to 

I've tried cat food before, I find cheaper stuff, like meow mix, tastes like paper, the the more expensive, grain-free stuff I'm feeding my cat actually does taste like tuna and salmon! If I didn't know it was cat food, I might find myself snacking on it @[email protected]


----------

